# Finial Lidded Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey I made it to the shop today. Decided to make a lidded box with a base and finial. The finial I think looks pretty good and has good lines but I am not sure of the base. After I was done I get in that mood of could a, would a, should a, well you all know. Anyway doesn't have any finish on it yet. I am going to be on the road so thought I would leave it and see if it moves and if not I will put finish on it when I get back. The box body is cherry. The finial and base are bubinga. I will finish it probably with antique oil. It is 8 1/2" tall overall and 2 1/2" at the widest. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie.....

That is a really nice design, I like it a lot and look forward to seeing the finish when you get back. Looks like some tense and delicate turning on that one bud! I like the contrasting woods you picked too.

You did good as usual


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Just thought you would knock off a quick box, huh? Show off! Just kidding, Bernie. That is a beautiful, delicate design. Nice job! I envy your talent.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gee Bernie, it's the "Holy Shot Glass of Antioch"... and if you understand that then: "Nee!" I like it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A true work of art Bernie, I'm envious of your skills.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. That one was fun to make. I have another one I made this evening that is drying. I did a little design change on the next one. The walls of the box are 1/8" thick as is the small part of the finial. I will post the other one when I return from the Road. Leaving tomorrow.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie between you and Bob over here in Georgia, I will one day be getting a lathe and make the "wife unit" to be a prophetess regarding my woodworking.


----------

